# Throw flashlight for woods patrol



## kosPap (Aug 30, 2007)

greetings all!

I guess some of you must have heard of the big fires here in Greece, things have started to move and while my region is not affected the local services have been activated and volunteers will soon be manning patrols and check-points.

So the question is whta are the benefits of these lights regarding throw distance:

Wolf-eyes Boxer 24W (too expensive for me)
C3 with Surefire turbohead
Tiablo A9 (will not possibly buy it)
Maglite with terralux SSC module (which I already have) (though the aspherical lens is not a real option)
run-of-the-mill million candlepower rechargables spot light

and how about this?
*CREE XR-E Q2 LED Flashlight Black*

what is the expected throw distance of my options? (especialy cpmpared to a C3 with a HO-9 bulb)

weight and battery runtime is not a factor.

Thanks beforehand, kostas


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 30, 2007)

kosPap said:


> greetings all!
> 
> I guess some of you must have heard of the big fires here in Greece, things have started to move and while my region is not affected the local services have been activated and volunteers will soon be manning patrols and check-points.
> 
> ...


Get a Wolf-Eyes Rattlesnake with the Lumens Factory EO-9L lamp, this setup throws like crazy and is not very expensive to put together. Not to mention you would be getting a very high-quality flashlight for half the price of the closest competitor.


----------



## LukeA (Aug 30, 2007)

The Kaidomain light looks alright, but they don't state runtime ant that light is extremely long. 

I love my Pelican 7060, but the Terralux mag should be fine for you if you want to carry it around.


----------



## JNewell (Aug 30, 2007)

If I were headed out the door for something like that, I'd grab my Z3 with the KT2 Turbohead. Any of the 9v Surefire lights (9P, C3, D3 or one of the M series) would work as well.


----------



## FILIPPO (Aug 31, 2007)

kosPap said:


> Maglite with terralux SSC module (which I already have) (though the aspherical lens is not a real option)


 
why don't you want to try the aspherical lens?
this will sure throw...


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 31, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Get a Wolf-Eyes Rattlesnake with the Lumens Factory EO-9L lamp, this setup throws like crazy and is not very expensive to put together. Not to mention you would be getting a very high-quality flashlight for half the price of the closest competitor.



Much as I love my Rattlesnake, it might not be suitable:


http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=76-77-82-6256&tb=1 said:


> Runtime (3 – CR123A): 35 minutes
> Runtime (2 – 3.7V Rechargeable): 35 minutes
> 
> Heat Warning: This lamp produces Excessive Heat and should not be operated continuously for more than 10 minutes.


It all depends on how you need to use it.


----------



## kosPap (Aug 31, 2007)

hmmm

I already have a C2 with 1-cell extender and run a HO-9. Extreme heat of the stronger lamb and the reduced runtime is not an object since this will be a searchlight mostly.

Regarding teh asperical I am considering it finally, but I want to make it a drop-in solution and not a permanent fixup...

thnaks a million guys, all the best, kostas


----------



## Tempora (Aug 31, 2007)

I suggest that you take an Aspherical Maglite or the Tiablo A9-Lumapower MRV.


----------



## j3bnl (Aug 31, 2007)

Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake M100 will out throw the majority of its competition no problem. Its relatively cheap and has good build quality.

Brian


----------



## Kraid (Aug 31, 2007)

kosPap said:


> Tiablo A9 (will not possibly buy it)


 
Why not? Thats precisely what I'd recommend.


----------



## paulr (Sep 1, 2007)

Amondotech Illuminator or something comparable (N30 if you want something lighter). LED lights are candles by comparison.


----------



## yellow (Sep 1, 2007)

large reflector 50 W searchlight plugged into the cars power grid


----------



## fordwillman (Sep 1, 2007)

I would also recommend a Tiablo A9. I just got mine and it has great build and super throw--now if it will really run for 3.5 hours on high--unbelievable!! Also, there is decent spill, I was surprised!


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 1, 2007)

+1 on the MRV, just got mine yesterday (thanks MattK) throw and beam is truly superb on this flashlight.

Lee


----------



## SCEMan (Sep 1, 2007)

Another MRV vote. I switched to the OP reflector on my dark brown MRV and it's much more useful for my nightly walks in the wooded foothills. Although the SMO throws farther the pinpoint spot and so-so spill made it difficult to see large areas clearly. With the OP, the throw is still substantial, but I now have a huge bright spill that works better for my needs. Plus the low setting is very bright and I only switch to high as required which extends battery life significantly.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree to this since you are looking to search where incandescent cut through fog and smoke better than LED's. [email protected] or GlenC in Australia will get you the right set-up. Plus you will receive it quickly with great service from both dealers.
You can also buy the LED tailcap when you just need low light output.


Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Get a Wolf-Eyes Rattlesnake with the Lumens Factory EO-9L lamp, this setup throws like crazy and is not very expensive to put together. Not to mention you would be getting a very high-quality flashlight for half the price of the closest competitor.


----------



## paulr (Sep 1, 2007)

Folks, throw is determined basically by two things: 1) raw lumens; 2) reflector size. So when KosPap says "weight and battery runtime is not a factor" and says the only problem with the Wolf-Eyes 24W HID is that it costs too much, can we all understand that pocketable single-LED lights are completely out of the running? The brightest of them are in the 150-200 lumen range and have maybe 40mm reflector. One of those $100-ish Costco/Sam's HID lights is 3000+ lumens with 200+mm reflector. There is just no comparison. Those Costco lights are just outlandishly large, but there are smaller alternatives like the N30 which is still in the 3000 lumen range and has something like a 90mm reflector. Small LED lights are technical wonders and great toys, but they are not the answer to everything.


----------



## supes (Sep 2, 2007)

+1 Right on, paulr. Seriously people, do you want something like a MRV or A9 to help you look for people whose lives are in danger or something with 10x the lumens and output and better color rendition to better assist your search? The only LED light I would possibly consider, probably is the Brightstar Lighthawk with 7 hour runtime(eat that MRV & A9). But this would be a medium range light. HID or incandescent is still where its at, currently. Depending on what distances, kosPap is needing, the N30 is a good choice with lumens and price in mind. Maybe something like M6 or 3-4D ROP?

What kind of terrain and areas do you think your going to encounter, kosPap?


----------



## paulr (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's a beamshot from another thread, of the Sam's club HID vs a 15 million candlepower Thor (a humongous SLA powered incandescent spotlight). LED's are great, but they just don't do this:







Or this:






And when someone says "weight and battery runtime don't matter", well, I figure they mean what they say and they don't want to fool around with pocket lights. Those advances in lighting technology that make today's pocket LED light brighter than a 1960's camping lantern have also been applied to bigger lights. So the large light of today vs the pocket light, is just like the camping lantern of the 1960's vs the 1960's pocket lights.


----------



## Kraid (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmmm... these things are awfully huge to be lugging around. What about the MicroFire 3500?


----------



## KingGlamis (Sep 2, 2007)

A cheap option is the Super Fire WF-501D. For $20 you get the results shown below (not counting the cost of batteries). Sorry the pic is blurry but my camera is not the best at night shots.







This light has amazing output to about 100-foot of throw. If you need further than 100 feet, you should try a light with a smooth reflector (I forget which model, but Ultra Fire does have one for less than $40).


----------



## KingGlamis (Sep 2, 2007)

Another shot of the WF-501D in the forest.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 2, 2007)

paulr said:


> Here's a beamshot from another thread, of the Sam's club HID vs a 15 million candlepower Thor (a humongous SLA powered incandescent spotlight). LED's are great, but they just don't do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it me, or do the top two look out of focus?

The bottom shot must be Sway's.


----------



## paulr (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes, that's Sway's HID-ified Lightforce Blitz 240. The shot is from this post:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1771423&postcount=171


----------



## kosPap (Sep 2, 2007)

paulr said:


> Folks, throw is determined basically by two things: 1) raw lumens; 2) reflector size. So when KosPap says "weight and battery runtime is not a factor" and says the only problem with the Wolf-Eyes 24W HID is that it costs too much, can we all understand that pocketable single-LED lights are completely out of the running? The brightest of them are in the 150-200 lumen range and have maybe 40mm reflector. One of those $100-ish Costco/Sam's HID lights is 3000+ lumens with 200+mm reflector. There is just no comparison. Those Costco lights are just outlandishly large, but there are smaller alternatives like the N30 which is still in the 3000 lumen range and has something like a 90mm reflector. Small LED lights are technical wonders and great toys, but they are not the answer to everything.


 

Indeed....this is the easiest solution for me, since I won't have to buy a light from the US for once more.
Also I do not have such a light still...:naughty:

BTW another purchase point is intimidation factor. Part of the patrol role is to discourage arsonists:candle:. So When I turn the light on a possible target I want him/it feel like the whole Cavalry is upon him!!!

Now the bad news....It took me the whole friday to find where to sign in. I was going from service to service and did not get to the right one by noon. I was able to reach the proper guy on his cell on his way home. We let the procedure for Monday (there are liability concerns)

BTW did I tell you patrols are severley unmanned during the night? Boy they are going to roll their eyes on someone that asks for the nightshift ONLY :thinking::naughty:

BUT Saturday afternoon the woods over my city where I used to hike caught on fire from a lightning and it is still burning!!! Sometimes being a singke hour early counts!


----------



## ak645 (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow KosPap.Stay safe,friend.

Andy


----------



## paulr (Sep 2, 2007)

kosPap said:


> BTW another purchase point is intimidation factor. Part of the patrol role is to discourage arsonists:candle:. So When I turn the light on a possible target I want him/it feel like the whole Cavalry is upon him!!!


 Hmm, you have to remember that when you turn on a HID, it takes a little while (like 30 seconds) for it to reach full brightness, not so good if you want to surprise someone. Your best bet might be a large and powerful incandescent spotlight (like that Thor 15mcp). The Thor costs less than 100 USD but it is the size of a midsized microwave oven and weighs maybe 6 or 7 kg (I hope it has a shoulder strap). It's near the limit of what I'd call carry-able on patrol, unless you have a vehicle nearby so you don't have to walk long distances with the light.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 2, 2007)

You could go with a Malkoff Device for great throw and long runtime. Only problem is that they are only available once in awhile, because Gene builds them by hand and can only make a few available at a time. They really are an amazing light though.

I saw on the news that when viewed from space, it looks like the whole country is on fire...very sad.

Kraid...I LOVE your avitar! Lemmy is bad *ss!!!


----------



## flashy bazook (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm somewhat surprised to see that "weight and battery runtime" are not a factor. If you patrol for extended periods of time and are carrying the flashlight on - to illuminate where you are going - is it really true that weight and battery runtime don't matter?

If also you are in a forest, can you really use a 200 meter throw? Or is 100 meters enough since trees will block the beam beyond that range anyway?

If these considerations were to apply, even the new Lumapower M1-R could be sufficient (the current model has throw of 84 with the smooth reflector, and the new model that should be announced very soon is supposed to have 50% more lumen output so should have more throw, though data and details are not yet available).

Alternatively, the terralux drop in module for the Maglite should have throw higher than 100 (I have the Diamond K2-Luxeon based drop in module and it has a throw of 100).

The advantage of the Lumapower M1 (or M1-R) is: can use rechargeables with excellent runtime, good throw, very light and small in the hand. Plus good construction, and water resistant.

If, however, weight and runtime are TRULY no problem, then go for an HID light, no way an LED can come close.

Although, elektrolumens is producing some custom flashlights with multiple LEDs (one small one - a 3xC formfactor - with 4xCREE LEDs is said to produce 600 lumens). Although I do not have data on throw for that one, it's still more or less in pre-production.


----------



## kosPap (Sep 3, 2007)

_


flashy bazook said:



I'm somewhat surprised to see that "weight and battery runtime" are not a factor. If you patrol for extended periods of time and are carrying the flashlight on - to illuminate where you are going - is it really true that weight and battery runtime don't matter?quote]

Click to expand...

_


flashy bazook said:


> Well the spot light will be one thing, my other carry flashlights will be another. Let alone that most patrols are by Jeep
> 
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## flashy bazook (Sep 3, 2007)

kosPap,

I understand better now the situation you are in. Indeed, if you are driving in a jeep and you want to illuminate the top of the next hill, you'd want a big HID spotlight. The LED-based lights I (and others) are talking about are in a different class altogether, they cannot do this.

In a jeep, you can just hook up the light directly into the car's electricity supply. And you are not carrying it on your person.

So, a big industrial-strength spotlight. Probably one attached semi-permanently on the roof that can be manipulated in different directions.

Good luck!


----------



## paulr (Sep 3, 2007)

I think even these small (35W) HID lights may not be enough. You might check out the threads about the 1KW xenon tank lights some CPF'ers have been fooling around with, e.g. here:






If that's not enough, there is always this:


----------



## tussery (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow no one has suggested a Mag85 with a smooth reflector. That would be a great throw light. Won't have a smooth beam but when you need throw nothing can beat a smooth adjustable reflector.


----------



## paulr (Sep 3, 2007)

tussery said:


> Wow no one has suggested a Mag85 with a smooth reflector. That would be a great throw light. Won't have a smooth beam but when you need throw nothing can beat a smooth adjustable reflector.



We are far beyond the mag85 level in this thread, as you can see from the above photos. It reminds of a story about a lady who got an obscene phone call. The heavy breathing idiot on the phone says "if you can guess what I'm holding in my hand, I'll give you a piece of the action". The lady replies "if you can hold it in one hand, I'm not interested."


----------



## kosPap (Sep 3, 2007)

paulr said:


> I think even these small (35W) HID lights may not be enough. You might check out the threads about the 1KW xenon tank lights some CPF'ers have been fooling around with, e.g. here:
> If that's not enough, there is always this:


 

Man I told you it is for patrolling the woods against fires.
Not SETTING the woods on fire!:devil:

teaser....


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello,

With a throw of 173, maybe the good old MagCharger may prove a solution?

Kind regards,
Joris

Edit: Oops, this thread is now dealing with "the big lights". MagCharger will no longer do... but get one, just to make sure...


----------



## Nitro (Sep 3, 2007)

I had my CC out last night at an outdoor party/pig roast. It was at the perfect location for high powered lights, at the bottom of a hill with buildings about 100-150 yards away. It was fun listening to everyone freak out by the light, many of which never seen anything brighter then a MAG light, or maybe a 50W hologen spotlight.

After thinking about it, I believe my CC would be perfect for you. A 50W HID is ~5700 Lumens and will light up objects as far as you can see. Because it has no internal battery, it doesn't weigh much, and can be held for long periods. It plugs into a car lighter for juice. Unfortunately I don't know where you can buy something similar to my CC, because I mod'ed it. However my question is, would you be interested in doing a mod? If so, you could do something similar to Sway's LightForce. If not a 100W hologen LightForce SL240 is no slouch either.


----------



## paulr (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe an SL240 Blitz really is the best bet, short of a xenon searchlight. The Blitz is not too expensive (costs less than most of the HID lights we've discussed), powerful (100W incan, comparable visible output to 35W HID plus puts out a ton of infrared for if you have NV gear, 240mm reflector for long throw), no long turn-on delays like HID, and no batteries or runtime limits (operates from 12VDC vehicle power). 

I also wasn't completely joking about the 1kw tank lights. It takes some work to get one of those things operating but the total expenditure is apparently in the range of some portable HID lights. They are in two parts, a box containing the lamp and reflector that's about a 50cm cube, and another box with the electronics that's about the size of a suitcase and has carrying handles. I haven't seen one in person but the CPF threads are interesting and several CPF'ers have gotten them.

The trailer mounted light is another matter and that was joking .


----------



## kosPap (Sep 4, 2007)

well i can setup a portable version of the blitz is 2 minutes. I have a 55w spot that is draws current for a cigarette lighter plug, a charged 7Ah SLA battery and the proper & fused wiring to connect this spot to the battery.

Actually this setup is to power my radio for Em-Comm. But I do not wish to lug around a lead battery slung on my shoulder.

OT update: well it seems I won't be joining any wood patrol in the end...the system is so screwed that there is no provision for single volunteers. The way things work is that bunches of volunteers from clubs like the hunter's. reserve commando's patrol on their own letting the fire marshall know their whereabouts so they don't be taken for arsonists....

that is toitally disfunctiunal. No wonder the greek fires have taken such immense proportions....

But I will be buing a HID spotlight nevertheless. LOL


----------

